# mit javac in Console mehrere java Files compilieren



## Gast (11. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe mehrere Java-Files, verteilt auf mehrere Packages. Wie kann ich alle java-Dateien mit einmal ueber eine Konsole compilieren und ausfuehren lassen?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (11. Mrz 2005)

Spontan fallen mir da die Stichworte "Ant" und "Batchdatei" ein.


----------



## Gast (11. Mrz 2005)

Was heisst das? Was muss ich machen?


----------



## Sky (11. Mrz 2005)

Nimm Dir z.B. eine Batchdatei her und schreib rein:


```
cd irgendwas
javac *.java
```


----------



## Gast (11. Mrz 2005)

Tschuldigung,

aber was ist eine Batchdatei?


----------



## Destiny1985 (11. Mrz 2005)

das ist eine datei, die bei ausführung automatisch die vorher eingegebenen kommandos abarbeitet..dazu schreibtst du in eine txt-datei deine kommandos untereinander rein und nennst die datei dann um, also statt test.txt in test.bat ... wenn du die jetzt laufen lässt arbeitet sie dir die befehle ab...müssen halt alles dos-kommandos sein


----------



## mic_checker (11. Mrz 2005)

Beachte auch das:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=14581&highlight=main


----------

